# Projector Recommendation



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello all, 

I am looking to get a projector primarily for multimedia installation along with music. 

I don't know anything about ratios, lumens, and resolutions. Can someone please enlighten with a link to some cool informative thread ?

Also I'd like to use this projector at home every once in a while. 

What would be the best device for this use? 
What would be the best device for around 1000 $ ?

This multimedia music installation is usually in dark places.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

AS far as resolutions, if you're going with a projector I'm assuming > 50" screen, so look for 1080p resolution.
As for ratios, lumens and the like, check out the calculator(s) at 
www.projectorcentral.com


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

So you are doing installations that require only a brief use of the projector that you will be taking to work and then bringing home? Sorry, I am a little confused what you are using it for? Can you be a little more specific as to what you are using it for? Thanks.

Matteo


----------

